# Another active project...



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

All I got is a teaser photo for now.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I feel teased


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

Additional tease. That's a quad plate amp with DSP off to the side. 2 channels to be bridged for woofer.

Raal, Neo8 S version, Scan Speak Discovery 10"

:devil:


----------



## Remlab (Jul 21, 2012)

Greg
Looks very interesting!:wave:
Studio console monitor?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, How about a pic of the driver?


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

I see you tracked me down on here...

Yes, console studio monitor for the engineer at www.phatplanetstudios.com

Trying the Powersoft amp back this time cause it's much smaller and more affordable than the Digmoda stuff. A friend has a direct account with them, so we are getting dealer price. That's how I roll! 

Greg


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

Which one? :devil:

Greg


----------



## Remlab (Jul 21, 2012)

studiotech said:


> Which one? :devil:
> 
> Greg


I'm pretty sure that that Scan Speak model is almost identical to the Peerless XXLS 10's that I have in my system. It may even be the same basic driver with a different basket. Did you buy another pair of RAAL's for this project? Or are you doing the testing phase with your lddude: ones.


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

Remlab said:


> I'm pretty sure that that Scan Speak model is almost identical to the Peerless XXLS 10's that I have in my system. It may even be the same basic driver with a different basket. Did you buy another pair of RAAL's for this project? Or are you doing the testing phase with your lddude: ones.


It's this one: 

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...very-26w/4534g-10-aluminum-cone-woofer-4-ohm/

Used my Raal 140-15 to start the testing, but have now bought 70-20s for the real deal. Needed the custom faceplate to keep the height manageable.

Might get to cut some wood this coming week.

Greg


----------



## Remlab (Jul 21, 2012)

How did you get a hold of the 70-20's? Thought you had to be an actual company?


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

Remlab said:


> How did you get a hold of the 70-20's? Thought you had to be an actual company?


Got a business ID and everything......how bout that? Lucky me!

We got basic wood cut yesterday for the real boxes. Real, final tweeter/mid faceplates getting made tomorrow. Assembly next week.

Greg


----------



## Remlab (Jul 21, 2012)

You are the man! Can't wait to see the final result..


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

Forgot to stop back here with a photo of the finished prototypes. The engineer has been using them daily since we finished all the DSP tweaks a few months ago. I am now waiting for him to CAD up all of the design and we will make a nice, finished CNC cut box.

The Powersoft brand plate amp did not work out, so we are back to using Digmoda like my own project. We had to slightly enlarge the dimensions of the CAD design to allow the Digmoda to fit the back panel.

Greg


----------

